# Space between tuning plates and lower rack



## lakewino69 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am making progress on building trailer mount smoker, and need some advice.  Still haven't quite decided, but think I'm leaning toward hybrid design. Either way, i need to figure out the best spacing between tuning plate/baffle and the lower rack.  I have read everything from 2"  to 10".  I'm hoping to post some pics today, if this sorry ISP cooperates.  Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2009)

My baffle/plate is angled downward a bit from both sides but my bottom grate sits right on it the grate is 1x1 square tubing with the expanded metal mounted to the top side


----------



## jamesb (Oct 31, 2009)

As much distance as you can get and still have decent airflow below the plate. Too close the the bottom rack and you going to get a lot of radiant heat from the plate and will need to rotate the meat. My reverse flow pit has about 6" between plate and grate and I wish there was a little more distance.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to agree with James here on the radiant heat thing...
I have that problem with my horizontal smoker but I don't have the option of making the distance any more than it is...


----------

